#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Basic Thermodynamics Question

## Johnny Wrid

Hello to all,



I am having trouble with what seemingly is a rather basic thermodynamics problem.

I've attached a copy of my question with the supposed method and answers. I don't know the values to substitute though and I wouldn't discount the answers as wrong.

If you can explain the solution I would be very grateful

Johnny WridSee More: Basic Thermodynamics Question

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------

